

Zynga hires COO from online gambling company - mikek
http://www.thealistdaily.com/news/zynga-vps-depart-new-coo-is-hired/

======
mikek
More: [http://www.thealistdaily.com/news/zynga-recruits-online-
gamb...](http://www.thealistdaily.com/news/zynga-recruits-online-gambling-vet-
as-new-coo/)

